# Water based clear over lacquer



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Have an upcoming re-finish job on some cabinet doors. Will be matching them up to some other existing ones. Have tracked down the product and apparently it's a lacquer wiping stain from Mohawk finishes. I will do a complete strip obviously, but the question is: Can I use a water-based clear over this? I'm not really setup with great ventilation for spraying lacquer.. Or do I need to seal the stain first before proceeding with another type of coating?


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

As long as the Stain is Dry, there is little reason a Water Based Clear wont work. It adheres (mechanically) to the pores in the wood, which aren't affected by the presence of an Oil Based Stain. That being said, just read the Product Data of whatever Clear you plan on using. (Example)

Should you use a Sanding Sealer? How glossy is the topcoat? If its higher than a satin, it is definitely a good idea. Sometimes, adding even more coats can't stop striping/flashing in the finish from an unsealed surface. If it's a Satin or Matte Clear, you are likely fine. I would do a small test piece though first to be sure!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Generally yes you can use water based clears over lacquer wiping stains, just make sure you sand to the correct grit (typically 150 is spec though refer to the data sheet), stick to ONE coat of stain and give 24 hours dry. I've been told 4 hours dry is enough but it always makes me nervous.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen. I Haven't worked with lacquer in a very long time!


----------

